# Do you need a kayak roof rack?



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Ive been looking around and ive seen that kayak roof rack aint cheap.........so i got me thinking do i need a kayak rack or can i just go outr and get a cheap roof rack and put some padding on it?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeBI/GwAACpfgAASQIXgMABGSAC//9+gMAD6IImjSTZHpGU2hiJkxMhhkaaaZGEyME0BgaTCnpGiYhmkYQaGkCJhNCkmUcdj31M++/BitDoiir8dzoXOMtvjWWG1JsWkbR4rJLZ+TP3CHUqb6Oukik3xVijb0bqIZkqsWSs7WHHKcBLrZCtYCeArqqMiszctTPPS7CVffVgDmt5hu3F+oeGssSAyCMRfaFaQ3FnbtMo3v+JTELpWnnRYPAZwSqAznTpRNpoBo5CINRJTJGQQKxRKsVtf1LkGqqd0u4RltFQW1dUGaG+n7Flwk6QB3vRdC0dHKu84JFnnI4BLbpLhIoa5cKH5GP4u5IpwoSHAkfjY


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

WOW :shock: that looks realy cold.......reminds me of the UK


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVsGui4AADPfgEgSUCWA2jgOhqo/7/+gMAD1qQ1TNR6T0mKeo0aMjIAaaGhoRNQ9TCCZMTAATAmnqYg1T9CTRomENAAAaBkacJIDCio5qPGK3UBuIe1vHjwDsiV9UWexIQ4ZIgwArFmGDCoC2EdbmW+rkpsSdsJh56YZw5QSxY8L4FuUL7pu70kpkFNvz2/ycH7yElsC7vFycwyzoOTnmAvBMED9wXapeOXWeeZurSUIhUBGJdjkkpU++V69egwiCIJuMqUOdAmuZ4JcGzoqDMqMjsAkTA1zVSiSapZraJwyOVUPS+EKDQgpZJZL6NEcZ+pKuSHdoXHUXWGJaQyqgiUhq2HUeQyOCAGypRfxdyRThQkFsGui4A==


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Red i might have a problem i drive a holden Astra and the rack is only about a meter maybe i little more from bar to bar. Will this support the yak ok? remember its a predator im getting its 4.65meters long :?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Rik

When I got my yaks I had a van with old 1" pipe bars on the roof, bound a piece of 3x1 timber on top with duct tape on each bar and covered with carpet; the front bar also had bound on a PVC tube for my side loader bar

Ugly as a hatful, but it worked for 8 months with no damage to the yaks, and carried both boats on top many times.

They are cheapest of all and the garbage tip probably has plenty on the cheap.

Red's tip re fore and aft ropes is spot on advice.


----------

